# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  không xem được webcam của người khác

## novuhoa326

các anh giúp em với.không hiểu sao khi em kích vào xem wc thì nó tự động out hẳn ra ngoài.em đã thử cài lại yahoo rùi nhưng vẫn không được.giúp em với!!!!!

----------


## huongcao

có phải bạn thấy trên nick chát người đó có 1 dòng có ý tương tự là vào xem webcame nè phải ko?? và bạn nháy vào và bị out phải ko????
đó là do người mà bạn đang chát đang dùng 1 câu lệnh có tên là ymsgr:-kill
bạn nếu đúng thì mình nói tiếp

----------


## trinhhiep.camera

đúng vậy bạn ah.mình thấy bên cạnh đều ghi thế.mấy hôm trước mình vẫn xem dược mà

----------


## pesttykl

đó chỉ là thông điệp thôi bạn ah, cái đó mấy hôm nay gọi là quậy yahoo, 
ở đay mình có bài nè
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=37850

chỉ là họ trêu bạn thôi mà. họ đùa bạn dó, bạn muốn trêu lại họ thì vào link mình đó

----------


## thanhluantm

ah ra vậy.cảm ơn nhiều nhé.mình thanks tích cực đấy nhé.hihi.chuc 1 năm mới vui vẻ và thành đạt nhé.bb!

----------


## BichNgoc101

uhm, chúc bạn cũng vậy, mình sẽ thanks cho bạn 1cais nhân dịp năm mới

----------

